# Hit and miss Ford engine



## bobsymack (Oct 8, 2013)

Hit and miss version of Henry Ford's engine. This a link to it.

http://youtu.be/Uql-eziuEOE


----------



## Maxx (Oct 8, 2013)

Nice! I like the wood base also.


----------



## bobsymack (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks Max, sorry for not replying sooner.
Regards Vince


----------

